

GitHub is "experiencing major service outages" - brokenparser
https://twitter.com/githubstatus/status/358199381389873153

======
daigoba66
I don't really understand why this is that big of a deal. Okay, I pay for
github and they have downtime, that sucks. But git is designed to be
distributed and your workflow can be partition tolerant. I honestly don't care
if github goes down for a few hours; it doesn't stop anyone on my team from
continuing to work. Now if they have days of downtime... that could be an
issue and I would probably look to host repositories elsewhere.

~~~
zalew
> But git is designed to be distributed and your workflow can be partition
> tolerant.

but issues are not distributed, as an example.

~~~
runemadsen
They are.

$ git add . $ git commit -m 'fixing #23'

~~~
zalew
the ability to write a commit with a number in it doesn't magically create a
distributed issue system which is still hosted in ONE place, which is still
down when ONE place is down, and which still demands you have an account
registered in ONE provider where those issues are posted and discussed.

btw the auto-linking auto-fixing commit syntax is just a local convention,
which isn't even compatible between the 2 biggest players, see
[https://github.com/zzzeek/alembic/](https://github.com/zzzeek/alembic/) and
[https://bitbucket.org/zzzeek/alembic/commits/all](https://bitbucket.org/zzzeek/alembic/commits/all)
for example reference.

------
sergiotapia
Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't there very little someone can do to mitigate
a DDoS attack?

Github just happens to be a very large target; BitBucket or alternatives are
just as vulnerable.

~~~
tootie
The DDoS-proof solution is to put your repo on your own infrastructure.

~~~
sergiotapia
I agree with you, I'm just refuting the claim that this is Github fault due to
their own incompetence. What can Github realistically do except mitigate? What
can _anyone_ do except mitigate?

------
shocks
A nice reminder not to put all your eggs in one basket.

~~~
kotnik
It was a DDoS attack. Nothing to do with their infrastructure.

~~~
joeblau
Yeah, but everything to do with their reputation. before 8 months ago, I never
recommended Bitbucket to anyone. Now I do based on the knowledge that GitHub
has a loss of connection at least once a month.

The company I worked for used GitHub as the source for its build systems
releases. If you can't do releases because GitHub is down a few times, I'm
sure the dev/ops team will start looking elsewhere.

~~~
zeckalpha
The enterprise version of GitHub might be a middle ground.

~~~
Diederich
GitHub enterprise has absolutely no dependencies on the mother ship, except
for expiring license packs.

And, in my experience, they'll very freely give you 1-2 month temporary packs,
even if you're late with the renewals. Very good customer service.

~~~
brokenparser
Gitlab is easy to set up and it works really well. It has a much cleaner and
pleasant interface as well (especially since GitHub ruined theirs about a
month ago).

~~~
Diederich
Definitely agree. gitlab is just getting better and better.

------
goblin89
Where I work we're slowly switching to Stash lately, a self-hosted GitHub-like
(sans Issues) software by Atlassian. I took a look and it seems to cost $10
one-time for teams up to 10 people. Suspiciously low price—I guess they expect
customers to add Jira integration for ticket management and make more money
off that.

So this makes you basically safe from DDoS-attacks, since you host it
yourself, and costs much less than enterprise GitHub installation (which is
$50K/year for up to 20 people). Judging by screenshots it seems pretty similar
to GitHub—although, of course, closer to BitBucket. Haven't tried it myself
yet.

------
joeblau
Does anyone know of a simple utility to host a remote on your local machine so
that a small team can take advantage of git's DVCS in the event that a service
like GitHub goes down?

~~~
shantanubala
Any local machine may be problematic (if you have a dynamic IP), but git is
_really_ easy to host on a VPS or any box with a static IP -- just make sure
you have everyone's SSH keys authorized (not on root unless you trust everyone
with that), and use the following:

    
    
        $ git remote add origin2 user@your-ip:/path/to/repo.git
    

To create repo.git:

    
    
        $ mkdir repo.git  
        $ cd repo.git  
        $ git --bare init

------
clubhi
Someone didn't do their homework. -- Man, I'm not going to get this project
done by morning. Hey I know, I'll take down github and say its checked in.

------
chromedude
I love how we put this on HN. Most likely everybody who sees this already
knows about it - that's why their here (they can't work)

~~~
andyhmltn
If you can't work because GitHub's down, you're doing git wrong. It's a minor
annoyance that I can't access the issues but it's by no means unworkable.

------
knodi
What else is new?

------
forlorn
Sad tradition - being down once a month. Oh, come on guys!

